
Show HN: Who says WordPress can't be art - djoca
https://qodeinteractive.com/catalog/
======
sp332
Interesting, but the intro is too confusing. Why do I have to scroll down to
scroll sideways? I tried clicking the arrow, dragging the page, pressing the
right arrow key, nothing worked. Eventually I clicked "skip intro" and it
wasn't until the 2nd time I loaded the page I thought to scroll "down".

------
AwesomeFaic
Visually intriguing, aesthetically pleasing, terrible UX

------
jessehorne
Unique! Fancy.

